# Azureus tad questions



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So I have a question that I can not seem to find a decent answer too... I have my hands full with azureus tads at this moment, and this is my first time raising dart tads. I have them separated in individual containers in a tad chamber that is at a constant 78 degrees. 1 tad is oldest at about 37 days old. I feed him 2 or 3 tadpole bites every 3 or 4 days and by than they are always eaten up. When should I begin to see back legs pop out? I have read that tincs generally finish in 40 days? and I have also read that it can take 60+ days. I am just anxious to see its legs pop out and color up. Any input from experienced tinc breeders?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeah seems like they should have popped by now, I have had some that never developed back legs and stay as tadpoles their entire lives


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Most of my tinc tads develop back legs around 6-8 weeks, and morph out closer to 10-12 weeks. I keep them in the low 70s.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

zBrinks said:


> Most of my tinc tads develop back legs around 6-8 weeks, and morph out closer to 10-12 weeks. I keep them in the low 70s.


Ditto.....


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well technically only been 5 weeks.. So should I just keep holding off? When is the time to just say goodbye to the fellow? Heartbreaking thought for us.. lol


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I wouldn't be concerned about it yet. Just keep taking care of the tad. I've had some take 4 months to get back legs before (maybe 1 in 4 or 500) that eventually morphed out into big, healthy froglets.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well the worrying is over. He popped the backs today  now to sit back and wait for the blue to develope and the tail to vanish


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

So this tad popped its fronts a week ago. His tail is still about an inch long. How long does it take for them to absorb the tail fully? I am just getting a little worried because it is looking a little thin towards its back legs and would hate for it to starve out and die. Anything I can feed it at this point?


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

not too long after the front feet pop. maybe a week to two weeks before its walking. the color should be showing up now


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

whitethumb said:


> not too long after the front feet pop. maybe a week to two weeks before its walking. the color should be showing up now


He is definately colored up. I am watching him climb the sides of the falls bottom to get half his body out of the water. I've seen him hop when I scared him one day. will he absorb his tail even if he is still in the water? or only once he finds his way on to land?? Should I remove him from the water area? He lost the thin skin around the tail and now it looks like a lizard tail. so I would assume it should be getting absorbed by now.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

he will absorb his tail while in the water, in my experience as long as the cup is tilted to where they can get out on their own, they should be fine. he'll climb out when he's good and ready. i removed one of my tads before he left on his own but i made sure he could breathe and he made it out okay. the rest of the tads i let them be and they crawled out when they were ready.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Well I know he is breathing, he has had his head out of water all morning, as I type he has his entire body out of the water, leaving just his butt and tail in there. But he wont use the slope in the water feature, instead he likes the hard way and wants to climb up the false bottom lol


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Would you mind posting pics of him? I have azureus tads in what I would call three different phases of development now. One has just popped his back legs, one has full back legs and is just starting to get the "elbow bump" (is there a technical term?) and the oldest has very well developed elbow/shoulders that looks like he'll pop his front legs any day now. Thanks!


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

I will try to snag you some pictures when I can, I do not want to try fishing him out of the grow out tank water area as of yet. By "elbow bump" do you mean a bubble forming on the body for the front legs? Mine had those bumbs for about 5-7 days than poof one day they just came out. He is definately gonna be a strong one. He is doing great as of right now, and just trying not to cause him stress. This is our first tadpole we have ever gotten from any frogs so we are pleased to know we can successfully breed and hand raise our own tads


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

its a rewarding feeling for sure


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Now if only I could figure out how to get the thumbs to start giving me viable eggs. lol. And I need to figure out how to drop viv temps too. I need to invest in fans apparently. I am running LED's over a 40g vert and still in high 70's temps. ridiculous


----------



## SWReptiles (Apr 20, 2012)

I just finished my first ones. My room is about 80 degrees and the were out of the water 58 days


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

He popped his front legs this morning! I moved him to a typical morph out container.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Look who decided to join the party this morning


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

Does this guy look okay to you? His back legs look really small to me. He popped them the day after frog day.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

They look fine to me as he ages they will get bigger as they fully develop....He looks like a nice healthy tad.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

He popped them before frog day  they are even smaller when they pop. my other 4 just popped theirs, they are way smaller. give it a week or so they will be huge


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Also, is there any sort of grayish coloration in the body?? You should be able to see a slight difference in color with a little pattern. You will be surprised how quickly the last half of this ordeal goes by. This first tad of ours was question after question and worried something may be wrong. Now after this one I dont know why we worried so much. Just enjoy watching it grow and try not to let yourself worry. Your tad looks amazing. Should prove to be a very strong froglet soon enough


----------

